# DUP?



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I had two pax today that used DUP after their name. 
George DUP & RachelDUP

Anybody else see anything like this?


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Maybe 'Democrats (of) Uber People'? :confusion:


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DUP
http://www.mydup.com/


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

ZenUber said:


> I had two pax today that used DUP after their name.
> George DUP & RachelDUP
> 
> Anybody else see anything like this?


NUP.

.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> Maybe 'Democrats (of) Uber People'? :confusion:


Dimwitted Uber People?


----------



## Coolpad_24 (Jun 18, 2019)

I had this before. Pax told me it means Duplicate account..


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Dimwitted Uber People?


maybe Dimwitted Uber Pax



Coolpad_24 said:


> I had this before. Pax told me it means Duplicate account..


Thanks


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

It’s an abbreviation for dupe meaning you’ve been duped.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Duplicate Account. It is what Uber does if there is a problem with your account that they give up on trying to fix so they create a new one with the DUP after the name. Same with drivers but the DUP never displays to the pax.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Duplicate Account. It is what Uber does if there is a problem with your account that they give up on trying to fix so they create a new one with the DUP after the name. Same with drivers but the DUP never displays to the pax.


Oh, so you're saying Uber is the one that's putting the DUP there, not the pax. That makes more sense. Next time I see it, I'll have to take notice if they had a 5* rating.


----------

